# Netzwerkproblem SuSe 10



## Chronix (18. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich habe auf meinem laptop das neue OpenSuSe installiert. Der Laptop besitzt 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse, eine WLAN karte und einen Normalen LAN Anschluss.
Habe versucht über den LAN-ANschluss in mein Netzwerk zu kommen. Klappt soweit auch alels ganz gut, Ping läuft, ich komme per Browser auf die Config-Page meines ROuters wieauch auf meinen Webserver. Allerdings komme ich nicht über den Router hinaus ins Internet.

Habe gegoogelt und demnach müsste ich für die Karte einen default routing eintrang machen, dass er über den Router ins Netz soll.
Per Konsole nimmt er den befehl allerdings nicht. Per Yast habe ich es dann auch versucht einzustellen. Da steht der Router nun als Standartgateway drin, es klappt allerdings immernoch nicht.

Hat jemand da eine Idee?
Ist sicher bloß nen dummer Anfängerfehler


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2007)

Als per Shell fuegst Du den Eintrag fuer das Default-Gateway so ein:

```
route add default gw IP-Addresse
```
Wenn Du ihn ueber Yast eintraegst kannst Du ihn ueber einen simplen Aufruf von *route* ueberpruefen, er sollte dann ja dort auftauchen.

Hast Du DNS-Server eingestellt? Moeglicherweise liegt das Problem ja auch darin, dass keine Hostnamen aufgeloest werden koennen?


----------



## andy72 (20. Mai 2007)

Der Befehle um die Route zu prüfen ist doch "route -n" oder ? *glaub*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2007)

Nur route auch die ganzen Routen aus, -n deaktiviert lediglich die Namensaufloesung sodass man lediglich die IPs sieht und nicht die Namen. Einen grossen Unterschied macht es also nicht.


----------



## Chronix (22. Mai 2007)

Habe mal nen Ping auf google (nur ip, nicht dns-Name) probiert und er sagt Netzwerk nicht erreichbar.
Das selbe auch wenn ich versuche per konsole nen routing einzutragen.. per yast geht es allerdings.. aber auch dann endet nen ping außerhalb es Netzwerks in einem "Netzwerk nicht erreichbar".. 

Nach einstellen des DNS geht garnichtsmehr^^ nichteinmal pingen im eigenen netzwerk.


----------



## andy72 (22. Mai 2007)

Ohne auf SuSE zu schimpfen, aber was Netzwerk angeht,hatten die schon immer Probleme *g*

Wirf mal bitte einen Blick in folgende Dateien:

1.) /etc/resolv.conf:
  dort sollten Deine eingetragenen DNS stehen - wenn nicht, kommentiere
  den Kram von SuSE mit einer Raute (#) am Anfang der Zeilen aus und trage
  dann pro Zeile Deine eigenen DNS ein mit "nameserver: 194.25.2.129" etc

2.) dann guck Dir die /etc/route.conf an - normal ist die leer, wenn Du zB DHCP nutzt
  bzw die Routen vom Kernel verwaltet werden, oder es stehen maximal 3 Routen drin: die von Deinem Netzwerk, der Localhost und die, die nach   "draussen" geht. Du kannst auch die Datei erstmal sichern und "unschädlich" machen, falls dort was drin steht, was nicht hinein gehört: "mv -v /etc/route.conf /etc/route.conf.bak" und danach mal den PC neu starten bzw im init die Runlevel wechseln, um das Netzwerk neu zu initialisieren (init 1 dann init 3). Dann mal ein "route -n" machen um zu sehen, was die Routen sagen - wäre evtl. nicht verkehrt, Deine Routingtabelle mal hierher zu kopieren, damit man mal schauen kann, ob das so ok ist


----------



## Darkhell (31. Mai 2007)

Wenn du garkeine Zeit hast, machs über YaST, sind dann drei klicks, dann biste fertig.


----------

